# NEW TO THE BOARD



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

MY NAMES LEE AND I AM FROM SOUTHEND,ESSEX.I AM 23 YEARS OLD.

I AM LOOKING TO GET INTO AMATEUR BODY BUILDING AND WOULD APPRECIATE ANY INFO OR TIPS ANYONE CAN OFFER.I HAVE BEEN TRAINING FOR 6 MONTHS AND HAVE MADE VERY GOOD GAINS IN SIZE AND TONE,IM AM EATING VERY WELL AND AM TAKING SUPPLEMENTS(PROTEIN+CREATINE) I CURRENTLY WEIGH 81 KG.ONCE AGAIN ANY DIRECTION WOULD BE VERY HELPFUL .REGARDS

LEE


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

How's it going Lee. You'll find all you need here buddy. This place rocks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board LEE_ESSEX 

its good to see a new member


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Welcome to the board mate!


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

hey bro sounds like your doing all the right things, any questions just ask


----------

